# Important. Canada Patients? And some Med questions!



## Shayden (May 22, 2010)

You need a section for Canadian patients!

I have Shin Splints, Depression and Insomnia, and I talked to my family doctor and got some forms.

I might become a patient but I want to know:
What are the real benefits?
Im kinda iffy.


----------



## Shayden (May 22, 2010)

Just bumping up, need advice.


----------



## cateros (May 23, 2010)

Okay what do you mean by benefits ??? If you mean legal benefits well you wont get arrested for possesion for anyreason other then having more cannabis on your person then you are legaly allowed to have per month, and you wont get arrested if they search your home and you have pot as long as its is again under the legal limit you are allowed to have stored. So basically not going to jail and not having your medicine confiscated are very good reasons but make sure you get your health canada authorization as a card that allows you to purchase from a compassion club offers no legal protection from prosecution for cannabis possession. As far as non legal benefits you will be able to posses all the medicine you require up to a specific limit based on your needs, you will be able to either grow your own ,have someone else grow it for you or if your brave you can access the canadian supply of bunk weed its terrible so if you do get you licence get a designated grower or learn to grow your own. If you choose to grow your own or get a grower you will recieve a licence from health canada to grow 5 plants for each 1 gram per day you are licenced to use. So all in all it is a major benefit to have your MMAR authorization.


----------

